# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Anxiety Question: If I stopped smoking weed, would it help with me trying to cure my anxiety?

## LucidDreams17

I know this is not on the lucid dreaming topic but I been receiving alot of helpful information and wanted to read opinions on this question from a few professionals like many on here.
If I stopped smoking weed, would it help with me trying to cure my anxiety?
Everytime I smoke weed. I feel like I'm covering up the stress, not actually letting it go.

----------


## zebrah

Moved to Sleep and Health.

----------


## hpnfreak

I never heard of someone being anxious after weed

and letting go is possible  ::D: 

try Sedona Method, you`ll find it on torrent sites

----------


## tommo

Smoke weed and meditate.  Try to figure out the source of your anxiety.

Probably try meditating without it first.  And when you have lucid dreams, ask some important/knowledgeable/wise looking person why you get anxious easily.

After you figure it out.  If it's something that isn't really fixable, like a stressful lifestyle or something, just ignore it.  Really, ignoring it is the best thing.  As long as you know it's just an emotion and you've gotten to the root of it.  Dwelling on it just makes it worse.

----------


## Mayflow

> I know this is not on the lucid dreaming topic but I been receiving alot of helpful information and wanted to read opinions on this question from a few professionals like many on here.
> If I stopped smoking weed, would it help with me trying to cure my anxiety?
> Everytime I smoke weed. I feel like I'm covering up the stress, not actually letting it go.



 my darling
Of course you are correct here. Do you really want to have what it takes to be a real Spirit Warrior, my darling? Search your mind and answer. It does not matter whether you smoke weed or do other drugs or have a bunch of sex or get a ton of money. What matters is in your heart. A true Spirit warrior knows this, but how do we kinow this? If you believe what I say here (or not) it is YOU making a choice. All your choices are your own, and it does not matter if you smoke or toke or whatever, it only matters what you are searching for, because as ye see ye shall find.

ps Philosopher stoned, if you read this, remember that even Einstein remarked that the result of any experiment is pre-decided by what the experimenter is looking to find. I can carry this further into more modern minded Quantum physics if you (or anyone) desires. Objective/subjective=what, philosophers? The philosopher stone is now a "hot potato" what do you think philo's?

----------


## ninja9578

I doubt it, THC mellows you out.  If you are anxious now, if you stop smoking, it'll be worse.  I would consider getting a prescription for it actually.

----------


## tommo

Preitty sure THC doesn't mellow you out.  CBD does.
Both of them combined calm you down more.

But yeah, it isn't stopping you from curing your anxiety.
That's a myth from anti-drug campaigners "oh it just covers your problems" etc.

As ninja said, get a prescription for some good weed.

----------


## sharkanana

Too much THC can cause panic attacks for people with anxiety issues.  This is speaking from personal experience.

After I had the panic attacks from smoking weed, my anxiety got worse.

I wouldn't say that you should quit weed altogether, but if you smoke daily...maybe try just doing it on the weekends and when you are not alone.

----------


## Deadly

Used to get really paranoid myself on the wicked weed, things got a lot better after a couple a month or off it. (has to leave your system) 
Was fine on 'ordinary' gear before getting this new guy who only sold really strong stuff.
You might feel worse for a while afterwards, till you find 'other' ways of coping with the stress, it's like you have no tolerance for stress at all for a bit when you stop.

----------


## tommo

Uhm, no it doesn't have to leave your system for the anxiety to go away.  Levels diminish in the brain after a few hours (if smoked), it stays in your body though for a while, can be up to a month, but that isn't going to have any effect on you whatsoever, it's just fat soluble, so some of it gets stored along with fat.

Besides, the OP does not get anxious from weed.  It helps him, he just thinks that it might be stopping him from getting over his general anxiety properly.

The short answer is it's probably not going to prevent you from doing anything.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Some people are more sensitive to weed than others. And over time, smoking weed taxes your adrenal glands making them constantly leak adrenaline if you are susceptible. I used to have terrible anxiety, and I could keep it under control most of the time if I didn't smoke weed. If I smoked weed, I got panic attacks or tremendous anxiety. It wasn't the weed causing it, but it triggered it. The cause was an energetic issue. So quitting smoking weed lessened the anxiety I had, but didn't cure it. I always still had a level of background anxiety. It took me meditation, stretching, and exercise to cure it. Now it is all cured! I haven't had an anxiety attack in years and years! I even dare myself to have one now. I kind of miss the dissociation feelings.

So if the weed mellows you out, quitting may increase your anxiety temporarily. Which is good, you need to face your anxiety. NEVER take medication for anxiety! It can be cured totally naturally. The medication does not cure it. It manages it but then you are not free, or healthy. Don't mess with your brain chemistry when you can cure it just by facing it and being willing to die into it. Of course, we fear what we haven't faced. Going through your anxiety is tremendously enlightening and liberating! You will sing for joy afterwards and will want to help everyone else overcome their anxiety!!!

----------


## Supernova

> I doubt it, THC mellows you out.  If you are anxious now, if you stop smoking, it'll be worse.  I would consider getting a prescription for it actually.



like Tommo said, CBD mellows you out.  THC itself can actually cause anxiety and paranoia, which is why it's so much more likely with shit like Marinol.

Main thing is, if you really feel like the weed is just covering it up, then you;re probably much better off without it untill you can take care of the anxiety.  Just take a nice, long break from it, clear your head, and try to work out the anxiety from a clear viewpoint.

I don't know how often you smoke, but It's like I heard someone else say; learn to appreciate being sober, it's a very interesting state of mind.  I find that anymore I really don't need a drug to appreciate certain things.  Having experienced enough while high, I've now been exposed to a different way of looking at things, so that now I can willingly explore that viewpoint while sober, rather than being forced into it by a drug.  Being high can just be a simple good time, and you can gain things/insights from it, but the real key is to apply those things to your overall life.

There.  I have no idea weather or not anything I just said will help you in some way, but I said it.  It's rather late, meaning I'm past the point of being able to care how much I say.

[/rant]

----------


## DpsBob

As an enthusiastic occasional (now) user of weed, I'd suggest tapering off your consumption over the next few weeks; going to cold-turkey or making an immediate change in your pattern of use can be very challenging.

Speaking from experience: THC tolerance does not only mean a lessening in the positive effects, but a HUGE increase in anxiety when smoking! Once you get to the point that you can do so, take a month or so off. When you come back to it, limit your use to, let's say, weekends only. You will find that you enjoy your sessions much much more and the anxiety goes away quite nicely. Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## DpsBob

> Uhm, no it doesn't have to leave your system for the anxiety to go away.  Levels diminish in the brain after a few hours (if smoked), it stays in your body though for a while, can be up to a month, but that isn't going to have any effect on you whatsoever, it's just fat soluble, so some of it gets stored along with fat.
> 
> Besides, the OP does not get anxious from weed.  It helps him, he just thinks that it might be stopping him from getting over his general anxiety properly.
> 
> The short answer is it's probably not going to prevent you from doing anything.



Tommo, sweet post, but there is one thing that's not stated quite right here (or I'm misinterpreting it...) : weed DOES in-fact cause some short-term tolerance. "Short term" is a pretty relativistic term because I'm comparing weed to other drugs. Most psychoactives cause months to years of tolerance after cessation of use. Beautiful, beautiful, God-given cannabis, on the other hand, can cause changes in neurochemistry that can require a few weeks to maybe a month or two to reverse. (tolerance). After that, you're home-free and it's like your first time again. No anxiety, crazy happy, stupid hungry, you know the drill.

And Dannon: AWESOME post, man. Embodies all that I believe in and stand for with regards to natural holistic health. It's amazing what you can accomplish for your body and brain if you understand that optimum human health is just a handful of changes away; screw Big Pharma, sons-of-bitches actively work to sabotage your health and happiness, makin' bank off your pain. I just DJ'd a dream that was inspired by this topic.

----------


## tommo

> Tommo, sweet post, but there is one thing that's not stated quite right here (or I'm misinterpreting it...) : weed DOES in-fact cause some short-term tolerance. "Short term" is a pretty relativistic term because I'm comparing weed to other drugs. Most psychoactives cause months to years of tolerance after cessation of use. Beautiful, beautiful, God-given cannabis, on the other hand, can cause changes in neurochemistry that can require a few weeks to maybe a month or two to reverse. (tolerance). After that, you're home-free and it's like your first time again. No anxiety, crazy happy, stupid hungry, you know the drill.



Tolerance is completely different to how long it stays in your body for.  If that's what you misinterpreted in my post.

But regarding what you said, that only happens with some people.  Most people can just stop and won't notice any difference.
But some people's brains apparently produce less endogenous Cannabinoids when they introduce exogenous (weed) Cannabinoids to their brain.
Therefore when they stop smoking weed, their brain will still be producing less Cannabinoids itself, because it's used to getting some outside help.
So yeah it takes a while to correct itself.  But as you said, it's nothing to another drugs.  Opiates for example, there is a chemical which actually breaks down
the opiates in the brain.  So when there is no more opiates coming in, the chemical is still being produced in mass amounts, trying to break it down.
But it ends up breaking down all your natural opioids (endorphins).

Cannabinoids and Cannabis don't work in the same way.  The Cannabinoids just get used up and then flushed out.





> And Dannon: AWESOME post, man. Embodies all that I believe in and stand for with regards to natural holistic health. It's amazing what you can accomplish for your body and brain if you understand that optimum human health is just a handful of changes away; screw Big Pharma, sons-of-bitches actively work to sabotage your health and happiness, makin' bank off your pain. I just DJ'd a dream that was inspired by this topic.



Marinol is a synthetic form of THC which was made by some big pharma company and it kills 11,000+ people a year.
Yet it is legal on prescription.  How obvious do they want to make it that big pharma is paying off the politicians and putting
everybody's health at risk for profit?

I have respect for GW Pharmaceuticals though.  They're making some good preparations from Cannabis extracts.

----------


## Supernova

> Marinol is a synthetic form of THC which was made by some big pharma company and it kills 11,000+ people a year.
> Yet it is legal on prescription.  How obvious do they want to make it that big pharma is paying off the politicians and putting
> everybody's health at risk for profit?



Not to mention, it can cause acute anxiety, panic attacks; I've experienced it firsthand and it was terrible, couldn't smoke even small amounts without feeling anxious for months afterward.  It baffles me that that shit is schedule 3 when Cannabis is schedule 1.

----------


## tommo

> Not to mention, it can cause acute anxiety, panic attacks; I've experienced it firsthand and it was terrible, couldn't smoke even small amounts without feeling anxious for months afterward.  It baffles me that that shit is schedule 3 when Cannabis is schedule 1.



 Dollar Dollar Bills Ya'll!

----------


## Supernova

> Dollar Dollar Bills Ya'll!



Oh, well yes, of course; I'm amazed though that so few people realize that this is the only reason.

----------


## DpsBob

It's very sad. But awareness is growing! The internet is a powerful vehicle for change, people are becoming more informed than ever. As those who are aware it's our duty to be vocal and raise awareness.

----------


## eowdaoc

So many anti-marijuana people still, even on this website. Idiots for the most part, no offense.

----------


## tommo

I don't think anyone in this thread is anti-marijuana?

----------


## vZ3R0

What? I have been smoking sour and kush (most common marijuana in NYC) 1-5 times a day for 2 years and i haven't had one problem with it except getting the munchies. Actually marijuana has improved a lot of things for me including my asthma.
The thing about any recreational drug is that if you are not in the right mental state before or during the use of the drug the experience might be unpleasing but only because your mentality is set to it, i know for one when im stressed,anxious, or nervous marijuana completely negates it by making forget about these things.
Another factor might be your body. Marijuana has a different effect on EVERYBODY, although some factors stay the same (Munchies/Red eyes)
If marijuana ain't the drug for you then it just isn't or you need to use less of it if you want to continue using it.

Something that might help significantly if you want to continue marijuana use is buying regs (low quality marijuana). The high last less, less potent, usually 50% cheaper then exotics but they taste nasty and might give you a head ache.-

----------


## Supernova

> Something that might help significantly if you want to continue marijuana use is buying regs (low quality marijuana). The high last less, less potent, usually 50% cheaper then exotics but they taste nasty and might give you a head ache.-



This is an important point, as it relates to something I've just discovered.  Tommo posted a very neat venn diagram in (I think) the trip reports thread, which gives 4 categories of drugs (hallucinogens, stimulants, depressants, and anti-psychotics).  As I'm sure we all know, there are many chemicals in Cannabis aside from the famed delta-9-THC.  On that diagram THC is shown as a hallucinogen with both stimulant and depressant properties.  Now, taken alone, THC can lead to anxiety and can be linked to psychosis-like symptoms:





> A 2008 study published in the British Journal of Psychiatry showed significant differences in Oxford-Liverpool Inventory of Feelings and Experiences scores between three groups: The first consisted of non-cannabis users, the second consisted of users with Δ9-THC detected, and the third consisted of users with both Δ9-THC and CBD detected. The Δ9-THC only group score showed higher levels of positive schizophrenia-like symptoms and higher levels of delusions than the Δ9-THC and CBD group, whereas the Δ9-THC and CBD group had significantly lower introvertive anhedonia scores than the Δ9-THC only group and non-cannabis user group. This research indicates that CBD acts as an anti-psychotic and may counteract the potential effects of THC on individuals with latent schizophrenia.



Another cannabinoid which is found in relatively large quantities in Cannabis is CBD, Cannabidiol.  I was intrigued to find this in that same diagram as an anti-psychotic.  Turns out, CBD mitigates "schizophrenia-like symptoms" caused by THC.  It has also been shown to relieve anxiety.

Point is, at least in my experience, regs, particularly indica strains, seem to have a much lower THC:CBD ratio, thus these strains would be much better for the OP's situation.





> The really interesting thing about this is that CBD, which has never (before the recent Home Office study)  been routinely monitored turns out to be playing a significant role. Indeed, it’s almost the polar opposite of THC in its effects in some respects. If THC is linked to psychotic type episodes, CBD has anti psychotic properties. If THC is thought to cause panic attacks, CBD calms those impulses. Put in terms the Daily Mail could understand, if THC is “bad”, CBD is “good”.

----------


## tommo

> What? I have been smoking sour and kush (most common marijuana in NYC) 1-5 times a day for 2 years and i haven't had one problem with it except getting the munchies. Actually marijuana has improved a lot of things for me including my asthma.
> The thing about any recreational drug is that if you are not in the right mental state before or during the use of the drug the experience might be unpleasing but only because your mentality is set to it, i know for one when im stressed,anxious, or nervous marijuana completely negates it by making forget about these things.
> Another factor might be your body. Marijuana has a different effect on EVERYBODY, although some factors stay the same (Munchies/Red eyes)
> If marijuana ain't the drug for you then it just isn't or you need to use less of it if you want to continue using it.
> 
> Something that might help significantly if you want to continue marijuana use is buying regs (low quality marijuana). The high last less, less potent, usually 50% cheaper then exotics but they taste nasty and might give you a head ache.-



Yep that's it supernova.

The reason you have not had problems (aside from possibly no predisposition to anxious thinking) is that you've been smoking good strains of weed.
You basically need to get a good strain with medium-high THC but also high CBD.  Or get regs which are sometimes Indica and have not very high THC but also a similar amount of CBD.

----------


## EbbTide000

Hello LucidDreams17

About anxiety

Deficiency of GABA in the brain causes panic attacks.

Just before saltcube closed a guy posted a question asking if anyone had tried GABA to induce Lucid Dreams.

Curious, I Googled first GABA, then GABA and dreams. 

In my next post, here, I will give you the results. Maybe its not the weed but a deficiency of GABA.

----------


## EbbTide000

I am back LucidDreams17

arunop999 asked if any one on saltcube had, had any success with GABA and Lucid Dreaming. 

Below was my reply:

I've not tried the GABA supplement. 

I just put GABA nutrition into the Google search bar. Here is some of what I am finding:

GABA is found in hippocampus and it prevents the nerve cells from firing and also restrains the activities of the neuron that takes place in the central nervous system. 

The brain metabolism allows GABA to induce tranquility and calmness. GABA induces relaxation and sleep. 

It is helpful in meditation and other muscular activities as well, besides, taking heed of anxiety, stress and many such major mental blocks.

GABA Nutrition  Foods List:

Tree nuts
Almonds, Walnuts
Oats
Whole grains
Spinach 
Lentils
Citrus fruits, oranges
Brown rice
oily fish such as mackerel and salmon

And are very essential for the proper functioning of the brain. 

It lifts us from state of depression.

Veggies can go for tree nuts, walnuts, and cashew and flax seed. 

Others include chicken, lamb, beans, seeds etc.

On a different site I found this:

GABA amino acid information page

GABA stands for gamma-aminobutyric acid, is the product of a biochemical decarboxylation reaction of  glutamic acid by the vitamin pyridoxal, as well as from decarboxylase (GAD).

GABA is required as an inhibitory neurotransmitter to block the transmission of an impulse from one cell to another in the central nervous system, which prevents over-firing of the nerve cells.

It is also used for brain metabolism and to treat both epilepsy and hypertension where it is thought to induce tranquility in individuals who have a high activity of manic behavior and acute agitation.

In combination with  inositol and  nicotinamide it helps with blocking anxiety and stress related impulses from reaching the motor centers of the brain.

Gamma-Aminobutyric Acid can be used to calm a person, much like tranquilizers, but without the possibility of addiction.

Deficiency of GABA

It has been suggested that a shortage of GABA may cause panic attacks.

 An intake of tranquilizers can increase the level of GABA in the body. GABA may also be effective in treating PMS in women.

Then I put GABA and dreaming and found this:

Sunday, August 17, 2008

GABA and REALLY Vidid Lucid Dreams

Recently I had a client ask me about some problems he was having inducing WILD (Waking Induced Lucid Dreams) sessions.  His main problem was transitioning from the awake into twilight state while remaining cognizant of himself and not falling to sleep.

Getting to theta was no problem since he was an experienced meditator and could enter his trance easily with or without brainwave entrainment.

His problem was fairly common with today's lifestyle; he couldn't turn it off and quiet the mind enough to make the transition smoothly into dreams without being totally unconscious.

I suggested he try a bodybuilder's supplement called GABA (Gamma-aminobutyric acid).  Bodybuilders will take it right before bed to increase and prolong the 'pump' from their workouts.  

It also helps quiet the mind and aids sleep.  

I buy it in bulk by the kilogram and use about 5 grams each night.  

A side effect is REALLY kicking your dreams into high gear.  

GABA has one other side effect that I know of - a few minutes after you take it it, you'll get really tingly all over -  like when your foot goes to sleep and the circulation is just come back to it.  Goes away after a few minutes.  As always check with your doctor before taking any supplements.

He tried it with a WILD session before bed the next evening and said he had no trouble slipping ing into the dream state but was so startled by it that he woke himself up.  Next evening he said he had one of the best LDs ever!

Check out Super Lucid Dreaming on our website for more info.

That's all for now.


Posted by
RCP Consulting

at
3:51 PM

I found the above post at "RCP Consulting" Here is the link:

RCP Consulting: GABA and REALLY Vidid Lucid Dreams

I am on my phone so the link might not take.

Thanks for the post 

I will try it soon a

----------


## EbbTide000

I posted this on Planar Portals when saltcube went down, LucidDreams17.

Last night I took my 2nd, 3 gram dose (4 capsules) of GABA. First, I lay down till I was almost asleep, then I roused, got up, and took my dose, lay back down for a night of dreams. I did this to maximize the effect because I read online somewhere that it takes only 90 minutes to kick-in. And in 90 minutes I may be heading into my first REM cycle, IF I go straight to sleep after I take my dose.

Some thing extraordinary happened.

I was almost asleep when hipnagogicaly, a man with five-o-clock shadow, (short bristles on his face) walked around from the back of me, looking at my face. It felt as if he was making sure it was me. 

Then I couldn't see him.

Then I felt fingers placed on both shoulder blades and he pushed.

The remarkable thing was, that, although it was a dream, (hipnagog) it woke me cos my physical body, shoulder blades were pushed.

But

I was so deeply relaxed that I didn't care. There was no fear. I just noted it and drifted off back to sleep.

On waking this morning I got another hipnagog. There was this ... umm ... brown bipedal animal/alien in a green cloak who walked passed me, turned to look at me but kept walking. He seemed relaxed in a regal way.

As I came to full waking conscious I felt ... well I never had these kind of hipnagog before and though I wasn't afraid when they happened, I was a tiny bit scared as I remembered them.

I am not much of a dreamer, I am much more of an hipnagoger.

It is 10:12pm Friday 5/Aug/11 here and I am about to dose-up and go again. Saltcube is still closed so I'll post here if anything interesting happens.

----------


## tommo

Oats and brown rice have GABA in them??
Shit no wonder I love them so much lol
I think generally though, GABA is just a fix (benzodiazepines work on the GABA receptors, so does alcohol).
Alcohol always gives me strange, fairly realistic dreams too.

I don't think anxiety is caused by less GABA in the brain tbh.  Although a minority could be caused by that.  I think the main cause is just experiences which lead you to start thinking in a certain way.

----------


## purpleminded

I had a heavy smoking habit for 2 years where i was high nearly all the time or at least as much as i could. initially, smoking weed allowed me to have more fun with people and compelely took away social anxiety. I would laugh and be chill when i was stoned. however, after a while things started to go backwards and smoking weed would make me very socially anxious and not be ably to communicate while hi at all except with good friends. It got so bad where i would only have fun smoking by myself and it also started effecting me the day after i smoke. eventually i just became a very shy, awkward person and i now find it very difficult to connect with people. after i tried alot of stuff to get better, it just got worse. i decided it was time to quit weed, at least until this anxiety dissapates. i quit 12 days ago, although i did mess up and hit a bowl 6 days ago. however, ive started to notice little improvements, and hopefully after a while ill be able to connect with people again.

----------


## mrwilliamT

Marijuana DOES NOT help with anxiety attacks. From personal experience, I am 17 but have been smoking for years everyday. About a month and a half ago my anxiety attacks started. So for the whole month and a half I quit weed. And my anxiety got SO MUCH better. Yesterday with friends I decided maybe weed would help. It did the EXACT opposite. My anxiety now feels exactly like the first 2 weeks I had it, which were horrible. I do not recommended smoking weed to help anxiety attacks. Stay away from it

----------

